# Bass pro eliminates Cabelas lifetime warranty on Cabela’s brand



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

unbelievable,

So much for standing behind your product. A buddy who works there just gave me the heads up. Will now be 90 days with a receipt. Said they were just told to remove all the signs. Also bargain cave is being eliminated.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Time to head back to the mom and pop stores. 

I have been doing that for the past few seasons and find that they honestly appreciate your business.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

People ripped off Cabela's all the time on that warranty. They would bring in boots, clothing, etc, that was totally worn out and just exchange it for new. 

There were also a lot of "renters". People would buy things, use them for the season, then return them.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Yep. I know people personally that took advantage of it. 

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ninety five percent of what you can buy at cabelas you can buy online delivered to your door cheaper. If I need it ASAP I’m going to a mom and pop shop before cabelas or bass pro. I quit shopping at cabelas years ago. I only go when my cabela bucks add up to enough to get something I want. The cabelas lifetime warranty should be grandfathered to items already purchased I would think. But with that said putting a lifetime warranty on clothing and foot wear is absurd and getting rid of it is hardly an excuse to say they don’t stand behind there products. Not many stores give you ninety days. As far as hunting clothes and hunting boots it might be a good idea to wait to buy your gear within two weeks of hunting season that way if it fails within the ninety days you can return it. You don’t use the stuff other than hunting season so if you buy it early and it fails now your stuck with it because your ninety days is up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

I wonder if Bass pro will still keep the warranty on their lifetime redhead wool socks? That included normal wear, I've gotten a few pairs replaced over the years

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Ran into this new policy last month. New still in box with receipt...

No return, no store credit. Over 90 days... see ya!


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Looks like i will have to look past Clare busting granny with a dime bag and go back to Jays


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

johnhunter247 said:


> Ninety five percent of what you can buy at cabelas you can buy online delivered to your door cheaper. If I need it ASAP I’m going to a mom and pop shop before cabelas or bass pro. I quit shopping at cabelas years ago. I only go when my cabela bucks add up to enough to get something I want. The cabelas lifetime warranty should be grandfathered to items already purchased I would think. But with that said putting a lifetime warranty on clothing and foot wear is absurd and getting rid of it is hardly an excuse to say they don’t stand behind there products. Not many stores give you ninety days. As far as hunting clothes and hunting boots it might be a good idea to wait to buy your gear within two weeks of hunting season that way if it fails within the ninety days you can return it. You don’t use the stuff other than hunting season so if you buy it early and it fails now your stuck with it because your ninety days is up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This - generally only shop there when I have bucks, or its an emergency.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah its a real bummer. I was huge fan of Cabela's. I have their black card and when you mixed the discounts I always ended up getting awesome deals. Couple that with great service and return policies and I literally purchased everything at Cabela's and ran all of my expenses through their credit card program. 

It looks like I am going to have to come up with a new plan.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Lumberman said:


> Yeah its a real bummer. I was huge fan of Cabela's. I have their black card and when you mixed the discounts I always ended up getting awesome deals. Couple that with great service and return policies and I literally purchased everything at Cabela's and ran all of my expenses through their credit card program.
> 
> It looks like I am going to have to come up with a new plan.


Also, looks like the finance charge process has changed with the Cabela's card moving to Mastercard. I'm clearing balances and shredding it. I've developed a bad habit of using the card for points anyway.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

thegospelisgood said:


> Also, looks like the finance charge process has changed with the Cabela's card moving to Mastercard. I'm clearing balances and shredding it. I've developed a bad habit of using the card for points anyway.


Yup, through Capital One


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

I had zero idea Cabelas had lifetime warranties and I've paid some of their employees salaries...Really not that broke up over it...

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

motdean said:


> Time to head back to the mom and pop stores.
> 
> I have been doing that for the past few seasons and find that they honestly appreciate your business.


Dean,
I so agree with you man!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

johnhunter247 said:


> Ninety five percent of what you can buy at cabelas you can buy online delivered to your door cheaper. If I need it ASAP I’m going to a mom and pop shop before cabelas or bass pro. I quit shopping at cabelas years ago. I only go when my cabela bucks add up to enough to get something I want. The cabelas lifetime warranty should be grandfathered to items already purchased I would think. But with that said putting a lifetime warranty on clothing and foot wear is absurd and getting rid of it is hardly an excuse to say they don’t stand behind there products. Not many stores give you ninety days. As far as hunting clothes and hunting boots it might be a good idea to wait to buy your gear within two weeks of hunting season that way if it fails within the ninety days you can return it. You don’t use the stuff other than hunting season so if you buy it early and it fails now your stuck with it because your ninety days is up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


John,
True and not true. Only so because the Cabela’s names ment quality and quality goods is what brought the crowds of people to the store! No more standing behind your product means a decrease in business it’s just that simple. Selling the Cabela’s name ment others would buy product sold by Cabela’s with out that name while there!

Remember what draws you and others to that store...... Cabelas quality not junk. The redhead brand is total garbage.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Franks!! Good people,reasonably priced


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Living up here I end up ordering a lot of stuff and the first place I usually check is Sportsman's Direct. I have found reasonable prices and quick shipping.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Groundsize said:


> John,
> True and not true. Only so because the Cabela’s names ment quality and quality goods is what brought the crowds of people to the store! No more standing behind your product means a decrease in business it’s just that simple. Selling the Cabela’s name ment others would buy product sold by Cabela’s with out that name while there!
> 
> Remember what draws you and others to that store...... Cabelas quality not junk. The redhead brand is total garbage.


I have some Cabelas branded and some Redhead....I hate Redhead... maybe I got a lemon or two - but never had quality .


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

crossneyes said:


> Franks!! Good people,reasonably priced



I miss Frank's

Used to drive by the place twice a week. Special Orders, sales and great staff


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I've never had a reason to pay Cabela's prices when I could get name brand stuff cheaper and closer. 

I probably would have though if I lived closer to one. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Floater said:


> Esox,
> I sure that Johnny Morris was just passing along new Shimano's policy. Shimano tanked the Loomis lifetime warranty once they acquired G Loomis. I broke a GLX after 20 years. I tried to use the Expediter program to have it replaced, which covered accidental breakage as well as normal wear and tear. I couldn't find my model number on the website form so I called Shimano/Loomis. They told me that the lifetime warranty no longer applied to my rod because it was too old. Go figure. No amount of arguing helped. I'm guessing that Shimano stopped honoring the warranty to BPS and Johnny Morris passed it on to you. Trickle down screwing.....
> 
> By the way, the bargain cave at the Chesterfield Cabelas was already closed on Saturday.


If the lifetime warranty was in place when you bought the rod wouldn’t they be required to honor the warranty and changes take effect on any purchases from the date of the policy forward? Same with cabelas brand gear? How can they just take a warranty that was valid when you bought it? If that’s the case they should contact every customer and give them the opportunity to return the stuff if they want to. After all you bought the stuff because of the warranty....
I would think they have to be breaking some kind of law by not honoring a warranty that was in place when you made your purchase. That’s like you buying a knew truck with a 36k bumper to bumper or 3 years and the the auto maker coming out and saying scratch that you have a 90 day warranty now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Waif said:


> What? Lifetime pads being replaced at who's labor expense?
> Brake pads made harder and sold for a couple more dollars is a bit different than items that cost hundreds being replaced due to abuse ,neglect or I just don't like it.
> 
> If I continue to purchase more expensive items from Cabela's I will expect a warranty.
> ...


The pads are no labor expense. It is an item purchased at a retailer no different than a hunting coat or boot. You bring in the old and replace with the new. 

The concept is exactly the same with cabelas as it is with O'Reilly's. They are banking on the fact that very few people bring the product back and ask for a new replacement....or they lose the receipt etc..

O'Reilly's offers lifetime replacement for a couple different brake pad price points in their brands lineup.....not just their top of the line most expensive.

You bring up abuse or neglect. I dont think that is the case here. If I buy a duck hunting coat and rip a hole in it a month later I would not expect them to replace it.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Waif said:


> What? Lifetime pads being replaced at who's labor expense?
> Brake pads made harder and sold for a couple more dollars is a bit different than items that cost hundreds being replaced due to abuse ,neglect or I just don't like it.
> 
> If I continue to purchase more expensive items from Cabela's I will expect a warranty.
> ...


The items cost you hundreds. The mark ups are ridiculous... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

DirtySteve said:


> The pads are no labor expense. It is an item purchased at a retailer no different than a hunting coat or boot. You bring in the old and replace with the new.
> 
> The concept is exactly the same with cabelas as it is with O'Reilly's. They are banking on the fact that very few people bring the product back and ask for a new replacement....or they lose the receipt etc..
> 
> ...


Are the premium/lifetime pads premium priced vs standard pads?

And you are missing my point.
If they are lifetime they should not be replaced after first installation. My labor matters a great deal.

When in the course of business ,a company is no longer the original company ;expecting the same deal is wishful thinking.
I pitched a gander mountain card when they "changed".
They had diddly squat for inventory when I was trying to burn it.
Should I fault the current version of the prior Gander Mountain for not honoring the prior one? 
I do. But it don't change nothin. Except assuring they don't receive an order from me.

Craftsmans hand tool warranty has evolved (Evolv pun intended) too. Changing company "owner" hands will do that.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I have bought a lot of Cabelas brand clothing. Stuff like MT50 and the likes. Awesome clothing, and some of the best I have owned for the price. Which, is always "sale price." I will continue to buy such items as long as they make them. But with my last MT50 purchase going on 15 years of use, and still going strong, I don't expect to be purchasing a lot. I have a feeling BP brand will slowly erode Cabelas brand. That would be a shame.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Waif said:


> Are the premium/lifetime pads premium priced vs standard pads?
> 
> And you are missing my point.
> If they are lifetime they should not be replaced after first installation. My labor matters a great deal.
> ...


Brake pads are priced on material and thickness the standard pads leave the nasty brake dust on your rims and they wear quicker.....but they are cheap. If you value your labor you should look for a warranty that includes paying labor. You likely won't find that at a retail store though. 

As far as warranties not being honored by a new company i don't expect it. The gander mtn vs gander outdoors and bass pro buying cabelas is completely different.

Bass pro bought cabelas and kept the name and business. Gander outdoors bought the real estate and leases as well as rights to the name. The dont sell the same products. They dont have the same name. Nothing about gander outdoors is remotely close to gander mountain other than the word gander. To me expecting gander outdoors accept a gander mountain card would be like Sears going out of business then walking across the mall and asking jc Penney to take their gift card. It is a different company. Cabelas is still cabelas. They sell their own gift cards and still send their own catalogs etc...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Cabela’s return policy was an insane business decision and so many guys took advantage of it (on a regular basis) basically abused. Like new waders every 2 years for busting brush... come on!

Once public things started to change for profit. Now this merger turns its ugly head for guys like me that never tried unreasonable returns. 

I still frequent the stores. Back in Monroe we’d run to Dundee. Now on the Pond I go to Chesterfield, BUT I still give SDI, Joe’s the first shot! 

I can see why the small guys need to be on line, but shipping and staffing those orders is expensive. The big ones have it already margined in....

Plus they buy at volume!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

DirtySteve said:


> Brake pads are priced on material and thickness the standard pads leave the nasty brake dust on your rims and they wear quicker.....but they are cheap. If you value your labor you should look for a warranty that includes paying labor. You likely won't find that at a retail store though.
> 
> As far as warranties not being honored by a new company i don't expect it. The gander mtn vs gander outdoors and bass pro buying cabelas is completely different.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Why put cheap crap on stock vehicles to keep price point down , is part of the thrill.
Hot crap burning through a vehicles clearcoat from junk pads. Brilliant.


Cabelas ain't owned by BassPro now? If it is then BassPro determines what Cabelas honors.
No , you have a good argument for continuing Cabelas's previous warranty/guarantee to continue the tradition Cabelas had , but Bass Pro does not have to honor it. And it appears ,they won't either.

I gotta go check my second generator in 40 years before tonight's weather after running it the other day during an outage. Warranty has expired , and no lifetime guarantee. Dang it all.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Floater said:


> Esox,
> I sure that Johnny Morris was just passing along new Shimano's policy. Shimano tanked the Loomis lifetime warranty once they acquired G Loomis. I broke a GLX after 20 years. I tried to use the Expediter program to have it replaced, which covered accidental breakage as well as normal wear and tear. I couldn't find my model number on the website form so I called Shimano/Loomis. They told me that the lifetime warranty no longer applied to my rod because it was too old. Go figure. No amount of arguing helped. I'm guessing that Shimano stopped honoring the warranty to BPS and Johnny Morris passed it on to you. Trickle down screwing.....
> 
> By the way, the bargain cave at the Chesterfield Cabelas was already closed on Saturday.


No. ****mano bought Loomis in '97. Well into the 2000's BPS' policy was lifetime warranty, exchange in the store on any Loomis rod bought at BPS. Loomis didnt change their policy, BPS did.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Groundsize said:


> Well its worth the hour drive from Howard City area I can tell ya.


Is Bob's gun and tackle still in Hastings. I spent a lot of money there over the years. Never cared for DNR Sports Center


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Scout 2 said:


> Is Bob's gun and tackle still in Hastings. I spent a lot of money there over the years. Never cared for DNR Sports Center


Yep. Good stuff at a reasonable price. No bargain corner deals, but the Hayes family is good people. I live over an hour away now, but stop in when I am in the area.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

TK81 said:


> Yep. Good stuff at a reasonable price. No bargain corner deals, but the Hayes family is good people. I live over an hour away now, but stop in when I am in the area.


They use to have a clearance auction in the fall and you could get some really good buys at that. I use to buy a lot of stuff in there. Inlaws lived in Middleville so I had a good excuse to go there


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Ranger Ray said:


> I have bought a lot of Cabelas brand clothing. Stuff like MT50 and the likes. Awesome clothing, and some of the best I have owned for the price. Which, is always "sale price." I will continue to buy such items as long as they make them. But with my last MT50 purchase going on 15 years of use, and still going strong, I don't expect to be purchasing a lot. I have a feeling BP brand will slowly erode Cabelas brand. That would be a shame.


They already are. The store in Saginaw already has very few Cabela's brand hunting clothes and a lot of redhead garbage already taking up shelf space.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

ESOX said:


> No. ****mano bought Loomis in '97. Well into the 2000's BPS' policy was lifetime warranty, exchange in the store on any Loomis rod bought at BPS. Loomis didnt change their policy, BPS did.


G Loomis changed alot of conditions in their warranty in 2010. They eliminated the warranty for discontinued models as well as they hiked the expedite service expense from $50-100 per rod. they limited the service to 1 time per rod. 

I would bet they also changed whatever deal they had with bass pro at the same time.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

I think losing the lifetime warranty will cost them future profits/earnings. That being said I will still support Cabela's, Bass Pro, Northwoods Wholesale Outlet, Jays, Frank's, Sportmans Guide, Midway to name a few. The biggest reason because they are hunting/fishing stores. Without them or the competition from one another the prices we pay now would be even higher. Besides I enjoy knowing if I need something, where I can get it.

All one needs to look at what has happened to sporting goods departments in stores like, Sears, JC Penney, Meijers, Kmart's, Wal-Mart if they even have them any more.

When they quit selling firearms, they quit selling me anything. Others hunters, sportsmens maybe doing the same. Could very well be the reason for many of these stores mentioned closing or having financial difficulty.

I guess you could say I shop at non-political correct stores!!!


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

bwlacy said:


> I would love to support small mom and pop stores if there were any left in West Michigan. Most all of them are gone and the few that remain don't ever have what I want or need.
> 
> I guess it's mail order only for the most part. I have noticed that Cabela's selection since BPS took over has gone to crap also. The one in Grandville doesn't have much anymore for hunting clothing, treestands, etc..


 I agree with you about the mom and pop stores, there aren't many left and the ones that are don't usually have what I need, I disagree with you about Cabela's in Grandville though, I go there quite often and rarely is the a time they don't have what Im looking for, they have some good deals as well, the warranty going away doesn't bother me it was way over used and abused anyway, and good ridden to the baragin cave as well, never anything worth looking at imo


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

I liked Cabelas because they made clothes that fit us normal guys.. .Im 6'4" with long arms and a 38" length pant..They are the only hunting clothing maker that makes clothes that actually fit me with long sizes... It's actually a big deal for me that I'm comfortable while I hunt..I hope they don't change this...Not really concerned about warranties as I never knew they existed in the first place..
Hell I even have a Cabelas tractor..
Awesome machine..I've spent a few pennies there..

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I was a regular Cabelas customer, but always waited for a $20 off deal, or occasionally a 20% off. Made purchases every 2-3 months. Those seem to be gone now, the best I’ve seen is a $10 off $50 for 24 hours pop up on my email. 

I’ve been buying stuff elsewhere as Fall approaches. Some good deals out there online.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

sniper said:


> I liked Cabelas because they made clothes that fit us normal guys.. .Im 6'4" with long arms and a 38" length pant..They are the only hunting clothing maker that makes clothes that actually fit me with long sizes... It's actually a big deal for me that I'm comfortable while I hunt..I hope they don't change this...Not really concerned about warranties as I never knew they existed in the first place..
> Hell I even have a Cabelas tractor..
> Awesome machine..I've spent a few pennies there..
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


They were better at clothing for taller people, they were not good for shorter people.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

The last great deal I had was on a safe. It retailed around $425, it was on sale, and I had a 20% off. I think I walked away with it for around $250. That was in March.


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

As I skimmed through this thread it occurred to me that I haven't shopped for hunting gear in years. I buy good quality clothing and footwear and wear it to sit in a stand about 10 days each year. How do you guys wear out your deer hunting clothing? Ditto for knives, guns, bows and optics. I can see upgrading occasionally when technological advances make something better, but I just don't understand why anyone needs to buy hunting gear more frequently than every decade or two. About the only thing I wear out are boots and shoes used in the off-season for habitat work. What am I missing?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Osceola said:


> As I skimmed through this thread it occurred to me that I haven't shopped for hunting gear in years. I buy good quality clothing and footwear and wear it to sit in a stand about 10 days each year. How do you guys wear out your deer hunting clothing? Ditto for knives, guns, bows and optics. I can see upgrading occasionally when technological advances make something better, but I just don't understand why anyone needs to buy hunting gear more frequently than every decade or two. About the only thing I wear out are boots and shoes used in the off-season for habitat work. What am I missing?


My wife shrunk all of my hunting clothing, even my everyday stuff.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

DecoySlayer said:


> My wife shrunk all of my hunting clothing, even my everyday stuff.


Ha Ha - I've noticed the same thing here DecoySlayer. I guess I haven't been too far away from the feed bag lately either. Had a real scare last year on our first snowmobiling trip. Checked into the motel and started suiting up for a ride. I couldn't even get my jacket zipped up. Had me really worried like...."I knew I was gaining weight but this is ridiculous". Fortunately, I finally discovered I was trying to put on my wife's jacket.


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Groundsize said:


> John,
> The redhead brand is total garbage.


Will have to disagree with you on this one. I've had awesome luck with Redhead. I have both hunting and casual clothes in that brand which have significantly outperformed and outlasted the brands I owned previously.

Perfect example would be my favorite flannel shirt. I've owned it for nearly 7 years now and it is still going strong. I wear it so often it frustrates my wife. In the meantime I've had Carharrt, Berne, and Walls flannels that I only wear occasionally when the Redhead is dirty. All of them show more wear and none of them were as comfortable even when new.


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

DirtySteve said:


> I dont want to bash cabelas here....but isnt that the point of the lifetime warranty?? If it wears out in your lifetime they replace it. How is that taking advantage of the store when that is the service they are providing you up front? In no way can that be conceived as ripping off the store.


Depends on the lifetime warranty. In my experience most warranties are lifetime limited warranties which means that they are warrantied for life against manufacturer's defects or design defects. Very few items have a lifetime unlimited warranty which also warrants against wear and tear.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Redhead quality is okay on some stuff but overall Cabelas blew them out of the water. I suspect that will not be the case soon, in the worse direction.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Wouldn't they have a legal obligation to honor previous warranties of purchased items? When you buy something with a warranty, that is essentially a contract. A company can't go back and change the contract after a sale is complete. That would be like saying, "The price we offered these for is not correct, anyone who purchased these needs to pay an additional sales fee". The warranty was purchased when the item was purchased. Simple as that.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Osceola said:


> As I skimmed through this thread it occurred to me that I haven't shopped for hunting gear in years. I buy good quality clothing and footwear and wear it to sit in a stand about 10 days each year. How do you guys wear out your deer hunting clothing? Ditto for knives, guns, bows and optics. I can see upgrading occasionally when technological advances make something better, but I just don't understand why anyone needs to buy hunting gear more frequently than every decade or two. About the only thing I wear out are boots and shoes used in the off-season for habitat work. What am I missing?


For me it is two sons. Over the last 13 years I have bought a ton of stuff with two growing boys. It started at 8-10 yrs old the oldest got the new and the youngest got the hand me downs. Then it went to a nephew. Two bows each as well as several guns. Clothing and boots are quickly outgrown. Not mention they are less responsible. I have been using the same mittens 12 years. I cant tell you how many pairs of gloves we have gone thru. 

I have bought two bows for myself in my lifetime. For my sons I have bought two used and two new in the last 10 years.

Every once in awhile I get them something real cool that I end up buying for myself. My sister bought my youngest a nice comfy marsh seat for duck hunting. It didnt take long for me to get one for myself and my other son got one for his bday.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

sureshot006 said:


> Redhead quality is okay on some stuff but overall Cabelas blew them out of the water. I suspect that will not be the case soon, in the worse direction.


That may be true about relative quality SS, but some of it is a discussion about cost/value. Redhead hunting clothing may not be as high quality as the Cabela's brand, but on the flip side you can't buy most Cabela's brand gear for anywhere near the price of Redhead. With lower cost I have lower expectations.

Some of this thread is very interesting, but I have a different view than many... 

I've heard several people say that this will cost them sales/profits. While that _may _be true, it is not _necessarily_ true. It is only true if they lose more dollars in sales than they were spending replacing warranty items. It is also important to compare the product/warranty with other items in the same market and at the same price-point. It is difficult to expect a product at a lower price-point than competitors with higher quality, feature, and better warranty.

I shop fairly often at Cabela's which is now close to my house, and at Bass Pro which is a couple miles from work, but I always try to give my business to the local places first. Not because of product, but because of customer service. I firmly believe that the majority (not all) of local businesses appreciate me more as a customer and go out of their way to help. I also feel that the majority (again, not all) have more knowledge, especially local knowledge, than the folks on the floor at a big-box store.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Ken said:


> Wouldn't they have a legal obligation to honor previous warranties of purchased items? When you buy something with a warranty, that is essentially a contract. A company can't go back and change the contract after a sale is complete. That would be like saying, "The price we offered these for is not correct, anyone who purchased these needs to pay an additional sales fee". The warranty was purchased when the item was purchased. Simple as that.


When ownership changes the new company is not obligated to honor the previous warranties. 

I too was burned by the whole Loomis/Shimano deal. The primary purpose of dropping $350 for both my steelhead and salmon rods was the “no questions asked” replacement policy that came with the rods. It was really nice knowing that if I had one break on the river that I could swing through Jays and they would exchange it right on the spot. Now, it is $100 and Shimano will only honor it one time.

Oh, and the Cabelas warranty was for “the lifetime of the product”, not lifetime of the purchaser. There is a big difference, but many guys can’t seem to understand. Wearing out a pair of boots and expecting full replacement ten years later was NEVER actually covered, but some sales associates would allow the exchange just to keep the customers happy. Now if those same boots had an obvious defect in manufacturing, such as delaminated soles while the rest of the boot was in great shape, THAT was what the warranty would cover. Regular wear and tear has ALWAYS been excluded if you ever actually bothered to read the warranty, which most people don’t really do.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

With clothing, hunting or otherwise, I'm 100% convenience oriented. I have zero interest in driving anywhere to buy clothing, don't care about warranties, and am not interested whether it can be found for a few dollars cheaper somewhere else. My approach is to find it quickly online and buy it. If there is uncertainty about which size to get I'll order both possibilities and my wife will take care of whichever item needs to be returned the next time she goes to the post office.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Osceola said:


> As I skimmed through this thread it occurred to me that I haven't shopped for hunting gear in years. I buy good quality clothing and footwear and wear it to sit in a stand about 10 days each year. How do you guys wear out your deer hunting clothing? Ditto for knives, guns, bows and optics. I can see upgrading occasionally when technological advances make something better, but I just don't understand why anyone needs to buy hunting gear more frequently than every decade or two. About the only thing I wear out are boots and shoes used in the off-season for habitat work. What am I missing?


A grinder was one purchase. No, not a clothing item.
ECW type undercloths when reduced was another. Quality was there , warmth too ,but size was another factor. Med talls are not all that common, at least for what is in stock on sale.
Nothing worse than a belly showing shirt and exposed wrists when trying to keep warm. Going to a larger size just creates a bellows effect.

I have hand me down canvas shirts from Cabelas. Good tough stuff.

Gift cards are one reason of late to shop there. I have bought gifts for others there too when on sale. A dutch oven was the last ,maybe.

After a run to major outdoor retailers a while back and comparing prices on common items I have found it worth more to shop/browse online elsewhere. Varied items prices above retail fluctuate greatly , and no one seems lowest across the board. 

Firearms are another story....
Having won multiple raffles I have had mad money to buy more that were not "needed" than ordinarily sensible for my budget.
But most of those have been acquired through local gun shops. A couple of which are gone now. And another has changed hands multiple times.

Sometimes it has cost more to order guns to their shops. Other times not.
Same with stocked stuff.
All were honest about what they could do in regards to competitions prices elsewhere.
Those guns I paid more for ,the shop owners were told that I was willing to pay more to feed a neighbor vs. a retail giant somewhere else.
All appreciated it. And service remained great.
Having a place that has an FFL to ship to that knows me was one benefit. Being established beats a suspicious dealer wondering who I am...


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

thegospelisgood said:


> I have some Cabelas branded and some Redhead....I hate Redhead... maybe I got a lemon or two - but never had quality .


No lemon, Redhead is junk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

wildthing said:


> I have to disagree with that line of thinking DirtySteve. Almost every warranty in the world excludes "normal wear and tear" and warrants only the workmanship and quality of the product. Try putting 60,000 miles on your truck tires and asking for free replacement because they "wore out"...or as someone else mentioned - wearing out a pair of shoes or boots and then asking for a new pair because they "wore out". I don't believe the Cabela brothers ever intended for their warranty to include normal wear and tear but they did honor those requests - probably until their undoing. If the product was defective or failed because of faulty workmanship then the warranty should cover it....normal wear and tear over many years of use - I don't think so.
> 
> I have to agree that those people that took advantage of that type of abuse were ripping off the store...albeit, a higher power than I will ultimately determine their character.


In support of your post, here is the Cabela's Lifetime Warranty. Isn't it strange that so-called educated people don't understand the meaning of "normal wear and tear conditions"?

https://www.cabelas.com/custserv/custserv.jsp?pageName=Guarantee

"Cabela's brand products are guaranteed for the lifetime of the product against defects in workmanship under normal wear and tear conditions."


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

petronius said:


> In support of your post, here is the Cabela's Lifetime Warranty. Isn't it strange that so-called educated people don't understand the meaning of "normal wear and tear conditions"?
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/custserv/custserv.jsp?pageName=Guarantee
> 
> "Cabela's brand products are guaranteed for the lifetime of the product against defects in workmanship under normal wear and tear conditions."


I guess I haven't read that guarantee in many years Petronius - but that pretty well sums up my understanding of a good warranty. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Osceola said:


> As I skimmed through this thread it occurred to me that I haven't shopped for hunting gear in years. I buy good quality clothing and footwear and wear it to sit in a stand about 10 days each year. How do you guys wear out your deer hunting clothing? Ditto for knives, guns, bows and optics. I can see upgrading occasionally when technological advances make something better, but I just don't understand why anyone needs to buy hunting gear more frequently than every decade or two. About the only thing I wear out are boots and shoes used in the off-season for habitat work. What am I missing?


It's simple really. I spend a lot more time in the woods than you apparently. I travel out of state at least once a year. I'd hate to add up the miles I put on boots while in Ohio, Iowa, Nebraska, or Colorado. Things happen, Ohio if full of thorny bushes that are hell on boots and pants. Plus here in Michigan I probably have 40 to 50 sits each year, plus turkey hunting. I don't buy often but they do wear out. I need boots about every 2 years.

The only items that I go thru that isn't clothing is arrows, broadheads, and ammo. Unless it's just an upgrade. I buy a couple tree stands every year it seems like. I honestly don't know how many I currently own.

But I've never used Cabela's warranty. It was nice to know it was there though if needed.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I have to ask a question. Have you ever had to take something back to Cabelas due to a problem with the product failing? I’m not talking about test riding it, not fitting or changing your mind? I do my best to check product reviews ahead of time to avoid issues.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Have you ever had to take something back to Cabelas due to a problem with the product failing?



Yes I have, more than once, and it was not out of the ordinary when I worked there.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Not Really as Quality is Gone Today... Nutone had a Lifetime Warranty of majority of it's Products Intercoms, Electronic Door Chimes, Central Vac Systems, Etc and they got Bought by Broan and that Came to a Quick end as it did not matter if any part failure due to normal use in a Home it was Covered... And that was a never ending service that Nutone had to Cover and they lost too Much $. So once Broan bought them it put a Quick End to those that had documentation to prove said warranty... So Bass Pro is Just Cutting their "LOSSES" but ending this Lifetime Warranty. I Never buy much as Bass Pro is most China made Product these days and Cabela's was once Sold by the Brothers The Quality Dropped Off with most everything that had the Cabela's name On It. That is the way it is low quality that might last 2 to 3 years and most Know that it is Not Good High Quality Long lasting products as what the USA was made on It is Long end Junk that never lasts and they know this... So I have not bought much as it is not worth it... Just a Sign of the Times!!! Look around and who has a good Warranty Today Few if Any! Just where it is Now!!!
Newaygo1


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Really how could anyone give a lifetime warranty on a bio- degradeable clothing product. 

Good way to go bankrupt

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I have to ask a question. Have you ever had to take something back to Cabelas due to a problem with the product failing? I’m not talking about test riding it, not fitting or changing your mind? I do my best to check product reviews ahead of time to avoid issues.


Yes. I have one if their boat travel covers that has only been used indoors for winter storage that had stitching come undone. They replaced it no questions asked which is why I bought my Carnivore meat grinder. I was more dissappointed that bargin cave was going away in Grandville. Scored a lot of good stuff there.


----------

